# Chris Storey Lick of the Week #3



## shortens (Jan 10, 2013)

Chris Storey posted this fun little lick:



And i made a Tab for it if anyone is interested:
File-Upload.net - storey.gp5

In the video, Chris says the last chord is Ab Diminished but i think he meant A# Diminished, can someone confirm?


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 10, 2013)

yep


----------

